# Turkeys or Coyotes?



## Bowhunter57

I went out turkey hunting this morning, but didn't see or hear any turkeys. I hunted in one location the first portion of the morning and in another location in the late morning. In both locations I neither heard or seen any turkeys, BUT I did see a coyote in both locations. 

I was thinking of going out for coyotes tomorrow, during the first couple of hours in the morning, instead of turkeys...in hopes of putting a dent in their population and possibly restoring some space for the turkeys and deer. Then switch weapons (rifle back to shotgun) and go back out for turkeys in the late morning. 

What would you do, if you were seeing more coyotes than turkeys?
Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## ironman172

there sure would be less coyotes in the area....I don't see turkey being around where coyotes are....they'll eat them too....not real sure how legal, but I would have some 00 or 000 for them yotes or even change out the choke tube and have a few slugs....just saying


----------



## Bowhunter57

There's no shot size restriction, in Ohio, for turkeys. 

I suppose it would be an idea to use the coyote choke tube (.680" restriction) and coyote ammo (Dead Coyote T shot), while calling the coyotes. I could take the turkey choke tube with me (.665" restriction) and switch out to the turkey ammo (Remington Nitro #5s), if the coyotes don't show. This way I'd be totally legal and not have to carry the rifle.

The only problem with the above "plan" is that the coyotes I ran into this morning were off in the distance and would not get any closer than 120 yards. 

I may have to toss a coin on this one and see what happens. 
Bowhunter57


----------



## Bulldawg

Thats a toss up , but turkey season only comes in a couple times a year versus coyotes which is always open season . I would hold off on the coyotes , believe me #5 five shot with an extra full choke will put down a coyote in a hurry . Shot one 2 years ago in the head at 30yds , it dropped like a bag of potatoes !


----------



## mastercatman

Bulldawg is right! A turkey load with #5's or larger will definitely take down a coyote inside of 40 yards.
I wouldn't waste my "turkey time" on coyote hunting until I had both tags filled at least. It is not even possible to put a "dent" in the coyote population which would positively impact turkey abundance. To do so, takes intensive trapping and hunting over a large area on all turkey and nest predators, not just coyotes. Even if you're successful at removing a large number of predators, more are quick to fill the void in short order. The couple of turkeys you save by killing one coyote are readily eaten by the coyotes you don't kill. It is time consuming, labor intensive, and a year-round endeavor to remove enough predators to increase turkey populations even small percentages. In short, learn to live with the coyotes and other predators, they're here to stay. Don't expect a turkey population explosion by shooting a few coyotes. I do however, shoot coyotes when the opportunity presents itself and they're a blast to call in! Good luck turkey hunting, there's still plenty of birds out there!


----------



## leupy

I am not a turkey hunter, I do hunt coyotes. If I were a turkey hunter I would not chase coyotes until my season was over for turkey, on the other hand while I would not hunt coyotes this time of year at all, if I was not keeping the fur just shoot them and if they crawl off and die and you don't recover them who cares. The same goes for wild hogs, just kill them all.


----------



## firstflight111

Bowhunter57 said:


> I went out turkey hunting this morning, but didn't see or hear any turkeys. I hunted in one location the first portion of the morning and in another location in the late morning. In both locations I neither heard or seen any turkeys, BUT I did see a coyote in both locations.
> 
> I was thinking of going out for coyotes tomorrow, during the first couple of hours in the morning, instead of turkeys...in hopes of putting a dent in their population and possibly restoring some space for the turkeys and deer. Then switch weapons (rifle back to shotgun) and go back out for turkeys in the late morning.
> 
> What would you do, if you were seeing more coyotes than turkeys?
> Thank you, Bowhunter57


i would find another turkey spot lol just saying ...kill them while your turkey hunting ..i taken 4 in my turkey decoys ..i would kill a coyote over a turkey any day.. we hunt and trap them in the fall along with ***** there some egg eating beasts..


----------



## eyecatchum2

I had a coyote come in the other day, but it was just out of range or I would have feed him some lead. I would still just target turkeys while they are in season.


----------



## Bowhunter57

I appreciate the advice, guys and I took you up on it...and it paid off BIG TIME! 
I post the story in another thread.

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------

